# New: 034Motorsport MkII Audi TT Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kits!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on the new 034Motorsport Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kit for the MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/R32/Passat/Rabbit & 8J/8P Audi A3/TT! :thumbup:

*034Motorsport Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kit, MkV/MkVI Volkswagen & 8J/8P Audi*

*Retail:* $195.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $175.00 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing is limited to the first 20 buyers. Thank you for all of the interest, and we hope you enjoy the upgrade!*

​
034Motorsport is pleased to present the Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kit for the MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/R32/Passat/Rabbit & 8J/8P Audi A3/TT! Designed to center the subframe using precision-engineered stainless steel insert bushings and large-diameter bolts, this kit eliminates clunks caused by the subframe shifting, and increases chassis rigidity for improved handling performance.

This kit addresses the very common subframe clunk/pop/creak that presents itself when taking slow turns, entering driveways, coming to a stop, and starting from a standstill. Unlike the band-aid shims used in the factory Volkswagen Technical Service Bulletin (TSB V-401202 & Others) repair, these locking collars and upgraded bolts are a permanent, affordable solution to address the fundamental issue with the factory subframe design.

The upper and lower collars in our kit are specifically machineded to locate the subframe and bolts perfectly and ensure hassle-free installation. The supplied bolts feature factory-correct tips and thread engagement points to prevent thread stripping. Unlike other kits on the market that use softer alloys, our Mk5/Mk6 VW Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/R32/Passat/Rabbit, Audi A3, Mk2 Audi TT Subframe Locking Collars are made from stainless steel to prevent deformation and ensure a lifetime of performance.

Installation is very straightforward and can be performed in approximately one hour. No permanent modification to the subframe is required, and this upgrade completely reversible.

*Features:*

CNC-Machined Stainless Steel Locking Collars
Application-Specific Design for Both Upper & Lower Locking Collars
Engineered to Properly Locate (Center) Factory Front Subframe & Eliminate Shifting/Clunks
Includes New Large-Diameter Subframe Bolts to Prevent Loosening
Improves Chassis Rigidity & Handling Performance
Addresses Volkswagen Subframe Knocking Noise TSB V-401202 & Others Permanently!
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Approximately 1 Hour!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Stainless Steel Upper Subframe Locking Collars (Set of 6)
034Motorsport Stainless Steel Lower Subframe Locking Collars (Set of 6)
High Strength Large-Diameter Factory Subframe Bolts (Set of 6)
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2014 Audi A3/S3 (8P)
2006 - 2013 Audi TT / TTS (8J)
2005 - 2009 Volkswagen GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 / Rabbit (MkV)
2010 - 2014 Volkswagen GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / Golf R (MkVI)
2005 - 2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
*Replaces:*

WHT000431A
N91039802
*Installation Instructions:*

Web - PDF
Product Information Sheet
​
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great! Any reason why the TTRS isn't mentioned under Fitment? I'd be interested in a set for my TTRS.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> Looks great! Any reason why the TTRS isn't mentioned under Fitment? I'd be interested in a set for my TTRS.


Glad you like it!

The TTRS uses slightly longer bolts. We'll be releasing that kit on Monday! 

You can also send me a PM and I can get you set up with an order before then; all of the parts are in stock. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We still have a few sets left at the introductory special price!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We only have 5 sets left at the Introductory Special price! 

Get yours before they're gone. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! The introductory special pricing has ended.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I received the TTRS set today and they look great. Going off of the instructions for the regular TT kit, it says:

"Step 8 – Using an 18mm socket, remove both rear subframe bolts, which are probably bent. These will be replaced with the supplied constant-diameter M12x110mm subframe bolts once the locking collars are installed."

And

"Step 14 – Start by tightening the 6 subframe bolts you replaced, where the locking collars were installed. These bolts should be torque to 52 foot-pounds + 90 degrees."

I don't know what the factory bolts look like, but I think they are stretch bolts vs the constant diameter ones in the kit. Is the 52ftlbs + 90 the OEM bolt torque or has it been adjusted for the beefy bolts? If not, +90 will easily be way too much. :what:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> I received the TTRS set today and they look great. Going off of the instructions for the regular TT kit, it says:
> 
> "Step 8 – Using an 18mm socket, remove both rear subframe bolts, which are probably bent. These will be replaced with the supplied constant-diameter M12x110mm subframe bolts once the locking collars are installed."
> 
> ...


Good question! We'll have the TTRS instructions up shortly. The supplied bolts are also factory TTY "stretch" bolts, and the specs listed are correct for the hardware supplied. :thumbup:


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll look out for the TTRS instructions.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Monday! More of these collars just came off of our Haas lathe, and are being assembled into kits by our talented Manufacturing & Assembly Specialists. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! These kits are back in stock, waiting to ship out and keep your subframe from shifting around. 

*034Motorsport Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kit for Mk2 Audi TT*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We'd like to wish everyone a pleasant Independence Day Weekend! Happy 239th Birthday, America! 

034Motorsport will be closed Friday, July 3rd through Sunday, July 5th. Our website will be processing orders as usual, and we'll be back to business as usual on Monday. We've even got a few special products just for the 4th of July! [up]

*Hand-Drawn Bald Eagle Sketch (Monochrome Pencil or Full 16-Color Crayola)*



Starting at $25!

*Free BBQ Cooked by Javad Shadzi, 034Motorsport's Founder & President*



Free!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A few of us will be at Waterfest this weekend! Come visit us at the Drive Auto Works booth, where there will be plenty of 034Motorsport goodies available, including these Subframe Collar Kits!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We had an awesome turnout at our 7th Annual Dyno Day & Open house a couple of weekends ago! Thank you to all of the locals who came out to our Fremont, CA Performance Facility and made it a fun, safe event for everyone. :heart:

If you couldn't make it, you can check out a full recap with pictures and dyno charts on our blog by clicking the link below!

*034Motorsport Blog | Performance Parts & Tuning for Audi & Volkswagen*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :wave:

These complete subframe locking collar kits are in stock and ready to ship! If you're experiencing clunks and subframe shifting, this is an excellent solution to a very common problem. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! Thank you for the continued orders, and reviews. We hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

Are the bolts used in these kits reusable? Or are they one time use, torque to yield (stretch bolts)?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Luxferro said:


> Are the bolts used in these kits reusable? Or are they one time use, torque to yield (stretch bolts)?


They are TTY bolts, and we recommend replacing them every time they are removed.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Monday! Nate's Audi A3 VR6T runs these Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collars to prevent subframe shifting even under extreme driving conditions. Countless track days with over 600 horsepower on tap, TTRS front brakes, and sticky tires might qualify as extreme driving.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this past weekend! We'll be emailing Shipping Confirmations with Tracking Numbers later tonight.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Also, consider upgrading the dogbone mount with the 034 motorsport one!

*DOGBONE MOUNT PAIR, DENSITY LINE, MKV & MKVI VOLKSWAGEN, 8J & 8P AUDI*











034Motorsport's Density Line Mounts are the new standard in performance. Our mounts are redesigned with performance in mind, and manufactured from high-durometer rubber for increased performance and durability. Density Line Mounts are void-free and fluid-free, eliminating the slop associated with the factory mount.

The Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair is manufactured from 60 durometer rubber, which is approximately 35% stiffer than stock. Since the mounts are also void-free and solid-filled, the resulting mount is approximately 85% stiffer than stock.

The result is greatly reduced drivetrain slop, crisper shifting, and minimal wheel hop, with a minimal increase in noise, vibration, or harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. (Please Note: NVH changes may be more drastic in vehicles equipped with DSG or Tiptronic transmissions, and/or if your factory engine/transmission mounts are worn or failed.) These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mount.

Nate is utilizing the the 034Motorsport Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair with the Stainless steel subframe locking colar upgrade on his . As well as our Billet Aluminum Engine & Transmission Mounts and our Billet Dogbone Mount Arms. 

"This combination greatly reduces slop in the engine and transmission mounts, resulting in crisper shifting and more direct load transitions on the street or track."

*[email protected]'S AUDI A3 3.2L VR6 24V TURBO 547 HORSEPOWER*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*While you're in the subframe are we highly recommend installing our dogbone insert , Billet arm, or our dogbone mount pair!
*

*BILLET ALUMINUM DOGBONE MOUNT INSERT FOR EARLY (UP TO 2008.5) AUDI TT/A3*



*BILLET ALUMINUM DOGBONE MOUNT INSERT FOR THE 2009 +AUDI TT
*



The Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair is manufactured from 60 durometer rubber, which is approximately 35% stiffer than stock. Since the mounts are also void-free and solid-filled, the resulting mount is approximately 85% stiffer than stock.

The result is greatly reduced drivetrain slop, crisper shifting, and minimal wheel hop, with a minimal increase in noise, vibration, or harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. (Please Note: NVH changes may be more drastic in vehicles equipped with DSG or Tiptronic transmissions, and/or if your factory engine/transmission mounts are worn or failed.) These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mount.


*DOGBONE MOUNT PAIR, DENSITY LINE, MKV & MKVI VOLKSWAGEN, 8J & 8P AUDI*



The Density Line Dogbone Mount Pair is manufactured from 60 durometer rubber, which is approximately 35% stiffer than stock. Since the mounts are also void-free and solid-filled, the resulting mount is approximately 85% stiffer than stock.

The result is greatly reduced drivetrain slop, crisper shifting, and minimal wheel hop, with a minimal increase in noise, vibration, or harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. (Please Note: NVH changes may be more drastic in vehicles equipped with DSG or Tiptronic transmissions, and/or if your factory engine/transmission mounts are worn or failed.) These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mount.



*034MOTORSPORT BILLET DOGBONE MOUNT, AUDI TT/A3/S3 2.0T FSI, 2.0 TSI, TDI, 2.5L, 3.2L VR6 24V*



034Motorsport's Motorsport Dogbone Mount is the new standard in performance and durability. This dogbone mount was designed with performance in mind, and is manufactured in-house from billet aluminum. Unlike other products on the market that use a polyurethane bushing, our mount features a genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing to maintain proper articulation and offer some vibration dampening. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount is machined and assembled in-house, and designed to eliminate the slop associated with the factory mount.

The result is a locked-down drivetrain, solid shifting, and virtually no wheel hop. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount will cause some increase in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. This mount is a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mount.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new article up on our site, featuring MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R, using our
*034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Sway Bar for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Front Adjustable Sway Bar End Links for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Catch Can Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bushing Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Motorsport Engine/Transmission Mount Pair for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
Hope you enjoy the read! 

* MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Whose going to Fastivus? Keep an eye out for the 034Motorsport Mk7 GTI parked at our vendor booth, where you can score some free stuff in addition to what we've donated to the Fastivus Raffle.*

http://www.fastivus.com/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Who's going to Big SoCal Euro?
Let me know if you need any specific parts and we can bring them down to the show!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*A look back at Big Socal Euro! Did any of you swing by the booth?
*

BIG SOCAL EURO 2016 | AN EVENT FOR ALL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 

Any reviews to share?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushings have been updated! They will now come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushigns have been updated! They will now come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for rear adjustable control arms to get more camber? Well, look no further!
Features:
Billet Aluminum Construction - Anodized Black
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings
Approximately 5 Degrees of Camber Adjustment (-2.4 Degrees or +2.6 Degrees)
Adjustable in 1/36" Increments. Each 1/36" Corresponds to ~0.18 Degrees.
Dust boots now included!

*034MOTORSPORT, REAR UPPER ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


Facebook event 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1213223295433433/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting to see 034Motorsport's R460 Audi S3 in action? Video from the European Car Magazine 2.0T Tuner GP presented by Continental Tire


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Who's ready for tax season?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We now offer rear adjustable toe links for the MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/GLI/RABBIT/GOLF R & 8J/8P AUDI TT/A3 Platform! 

We only have 4 left on the shelf make sure you get your now before they're back ordered!

DENSITY LINE ADJUSTABLE REAR TOE LINK, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/GLI/RABBIT/GOLF R & 8J/8P AUDI TT/A3


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The B9 chassis looks promising especially the Allroad version!


*JARON'S GLORIOUS GOTLAND GREEN B9 AUDI ALLROAD*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! 

Please enjoy this video on 034Motorsport as a company. This is why we do what we do. We love it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Just thinking of Wuste*

*EVENT RECAP | 034MOTORSPORT AT WUSTE VEGAS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*GEOFF'S DUAL PULLEY-TUNED B8.5 AUDI S4 3.0T*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------

